# Pictures of my 325i (56k beware)



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)

*2004 Silver Gray Metallic E46 325i ZSP*

5-speed MT
Bi-Xenon Headlights
Power Glass Moonroof
17 x 8 (style 119) alloy wheels, 225/45ZR17 91Y BFGoodrich T/A KD performance tires
SPP Yellow Ion Halogen Foglight Bulbs
M-technik Front Bumper
Halogen Free-Form M Oval Foglights
Illuminated M Shift Knob
Dinan Brushed Aluminum/Carbon Fiber Strut Tower Brace
Carbon Fiber Gauge Bezel
Chrome Gauge Rings
OEM Clear Corners
GruppeM Carbon Fiber Intake


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

Beautiful!! Great pictures!!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, very nice color capture in the first one. :thumbup: 

btw, in one of your pics, your tripod is showing. :eeps:


----------



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

Great looking car!


----------



## x2fer (Jul 26, 2005)

clean.


----------



## VIDEV[BG] (Sep 10, 2005)

lol man this is a unbelievable car. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ty1200 (Aug 25, 2005)

Perhaps it does, but I don't think I saw the button for the computer on the signal turner. Surely your car has MPG, timer, etc. computer on it? I could have sworn ALL sport packages have computer, maybe I'm wrong dunno. Anyway I love the interior of your car that is the same interior as my e46 IMO the silver and black interior is the best looking interior. Its definitely my favorite color combo for the interior it seems really masculine and sporty compared to the tan and/or wood lining


----------



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> Wow, very nice color capture in the first one. :thumbup:
> 
> btw, in one of your pics, your tripod is showing. :eeps:


haha- I know. I accidentally left it there because I didn't need it for that shot. Oh well...



ty1200 said:


> Perhaps it does, but I don't think I saw the button for the computer on the signal turner. Surely your car has MPG, timer, etc. computer on it? I could have sworn ALL sport packages have computer, maybe I'm wrong dunno. Anyway I love the interior of your car that is the same interior as my e46 IMO the silver and black interior is the best looking interior. Its definitely my favorite color combo for the interior it seems really masculine and sporty compared to the tan and/or wood lining


I'm not sure what "computer" your talking about, but perhaps it's something that is included in the Premium Package, which I don't have.

Thanks for the comments, everyone! :thumbup:


----------

